# Into the Jungle - I diary of a tank



## ChrisC (May 15, 2006)

Hi, 
I'm setting up a new tank, and I've decided I want it to be in the style of Walstad's principles. This is the first tank I've done where the emphasis is on aquascaping. I want to it to be highly aquascaped but still retain the "jungle" feel of most El-Natural tanks I've seen.

I'm using a cactus compost substrate, but I underestimated how much compost I'd need and so only have a sprinkling (5mm or so) of it at the bottom. Is that going to be enough? I also underestimated how much sand I'd need so need to get some more soon.

Lighting wise, I can't get it any natural sunlight, but I have an 18W T8 and an 18W PC providing 1.75 wpg. I plan to keep plants like Java Fern, Java Moss, E. tennellus, crypts and anubias.

So heres pics so far:

Equip layed out for substrate layer one - bucket full of cactus compost, cup to transfer cactus compost, 15cm to flatten and work with substrate, towel to wipe hands on.



Cactus compost *cough* manure *cough* goes in.




Semi-completed hardscape (may add a couple more rocks). Ignore the substrate, there more sand coming in a week.






Comments, answers, questions and feedback apreciated! 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Tank looks good. I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## ChrisC (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comment. 

Anyone know a good low light small carpet plant for the foreground area? I was thinking either E. Tenellus or Sagittaria Lileopterus. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

looks like a good start. i'll be following this thread. i was actually curious about some low light carpets too...


----------



## ChrisC (May 15, 2006)

Lights on. The shorter 8" PC in the middle of the tank produced EXACTLY the effect I wanted! :clap2:



Thanks,
Chris


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

So where do you find your wood?

It may be a good thing that the compost layer is not thick since you're using sand (which forms a tighter seal than gravel does). e tenellus works for me in my natural planted tanks.

So what are you planning to use for fast growing floaters to pick up the slack while your rooted plants are getting established?


----------



## ChrisC (May 15, 2006)

DataGuru said:


> So where do you find your wood?


Just a garden centre down the road from me. 



> So what are you planning to use for fast growing floaters to pick up the slack while your rooted plants are getting established?


Not sure yet, any suggestions?

Thanks for the suggestions. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Is that a Hagen tank? If so, you probably live in Canada, eh? [I don't think they import those into the U.S.]


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Any fast growing floater will work. I prefer hornwort and najas grass since they grow so fast and don't shade things as much as do water lettuce, duckweed, or frogbit. water sprite or wysteria would also work.


----------



## askindc (Mar 30, 2005)

DataGuru said:


> Any fast growing floater will work. I prefer hornwort and najas grass since they grow so fast and don't shade things as much as do water lettuce, duckweed, or frogbit. water sprite or wysteria would also work.


Thanks very much for mentioning wisteria (Hygrophila difformis), Betty! I've never observed that particular stem plant being used as a fast-growing
"floater," so I didn't realize it can be used successfully in that manner.

In the past, I've had good luck growing Brazilian pennywort and water sprite as floaters in non-soil based tanks, and I was planning to use them in that way when I set up my first soil-based, 10 gallon tank during the latter part of this month (Based on the results of bottle tests, I've decided to use a potting soil for African violets, coupled with an Eco-Complete overlayer). However, now that I know about wisteria's ability to grow well as a floater, I will compare it with pennywort and water sprite.

By the way, do you know of a good source for najas grass? So far, I haven't been able to find one, either online or in any LFS.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Me. :lol:
Seriously tho. I can mail you some if you pay postage.

I originally found mine on aquabid from a rainbowfish guy in the MO aquarium club. I'm blocking on his name.


----------



## ChrisC (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info! 



John P. said:


> Is that a Hagen tank? If so, you probably live in Canada, eh? [I don't think they import those into the U.S.]


Oops, I'd forgotten I hadn't filled in my location yet. I live in Derbyshire, England.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## askindc (Mar 30, 2005)

DataGuru said:


> Me. :lol:
> Seriously tho. I can mail you some if you pay postage.
> 
> I originally found mine on aquabid from a rainbowfish guy in the MO aquarium club. I'm blocking on his name.


Many thanks for your very kind offer, Betty. During the next several weeks, I will periodically check the aquabid site to see if a "rainbowfish specialist in Missouri" still is offering najas grass. If that source is not available, I probably will try to contact you during the last week in June or the first two weeks of July (I hope that time period is O.K. with you). I'm sure that any najas grass specimen you send will be in excellent condition. Also, I would be happy to pay for the postage and the necessary shipping container.


----------



## ChrisC (May 15, 2006)

I got bored so closed the curtains, locked the door and.... took a FTS! 



Plants will be ordered when I've finished reading this book and once I've got the hood up and running. So far it's looking like a thick carpet of E. Tenelus with Rushes in the background. 

BTW, does anyone else agree that it looks abit too far to the right? Just the whole tank I mean, it seems abit off centre to my eyes. Anyone have any ideas how to remedy this?

Thanks,
Chris


----------

